# The Velvet Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Velvet BAR

331 Bay St

PORT MELBOURNE 3207

Another ALL DAY Breakfast joint&#8230;. excuse me but how could you not get excited after sleeping in until 10 then off to brekky with my beautiful wife and 2 kids at 11.30.

Corner place, nice and spacious, hip, trendy and near the beach!

Perfect for a ...

More...


----------

